# deer season day one(manitoba)



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Man, i saw THE absolute biggset deer of my life! it was only 25 yards away standing perfectly broadside with out a clue.

no, wait, sorry i was dreaming again. man i gotta get out there!

maybe wednesday....

Allan


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

other than a **** at about 7 yards, 4 hawks, 1 owl, and 2 blue hearons(sp?) that was about it. We were going to go to the honey hole, but thought we would stick closer to home and hunt/scout another ususally very good spot, but with all the combines going it was not to be. If the wind stays west we may head to the same area, but on the differnt side to scout out he water hole tonight.

Reed


----------



## Gary M12 (Aug 10, 2007)

Havent even scouted any areas yet.......I think for early season I'll head into the Aggasiz and I almost have a line on a farm in the Teulon area for later on.
Hope that one works out.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

almost seems to warmukey:With the temps this weekend 26 and 27ish it fells to early.

Reed


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Well, this is actually the first opening day I have missed.........ever. Well, the reason is, because I leave for Elk in 2 days. I am not going to shoot a deer before an Elk!!!!!


----------



## Rich V (Jan 12, 2006)

I heard from Travis that a 150 or better was shoot near Brandon. Blair are you going back to the same spot as last year? Good Luck


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Hey Rich. 

Ya, same spot as 2 years ago. Lets hope the same luck or better comes by. You all ready for the deer season?


Blair


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

This doesn't seem right to a Ontario hunter if I'm not dressed in three layers of cloths and shivering its just no the weather yet I haven't put the golf clubs away yet. Good luck to all of you


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

#1 Hogger said:


> This doesn't seem right to a Ontario hunter if I'm not dressed in three layers of cloths and shivering its just no the weather yet I haven't put the golf clubs away yet. Good luck to all of you


Hunting in shorts and sandles could be fun thou!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

it would figure, they are call for the right wind on friday, but the temp is going to be 33:angry:

oh well I may still have to go:tongue:

Reed


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

*two days to go*

thursdays almost over only friday to go all the scouting we've done hot cold evening is when all the action seems to be taking place I'm not to worried about the heat more about the hail storms in 34c my buddys steel shed now looks like a big shiny golf ball. fears coming out yes she plans to use her bright shiny equilizer and sureloc thank goodness she's hunting from the blind. and alan pay attention in stats dreaming about big bucks and wwriting about it on archery talk isn't going to help during exams:wink: but it sure does make the class go faster.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

*doe down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Well not mine. but Andy took a friend of ours out to a field we thought had some good potental,( I saw a lot of deer in it the other day:thumbs_up), and new guy smoked his first archery deer:darkbeer: 7 yard shot, about 75 yard recovery.

Glen was shooting a CSS Challanger( my old bow) some of Andys arrows( bemans I think) and some old, and I mean old Savora 3 blades( still sharp though:wink

Anyway Glen was back form school in the big city and need to get back to his roots, and he did in style

and me, other than a few combines I saw nothing, maybe tonight:wink:

pics 1- entry
pic 2 glen and the deer
pic 3 exit


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

exit hole


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

looks really nice makes me jealous two broken trucks and a really annoyed fear and did i mention it rained kept out of the bush but i took Wednesday off work first day of schooland fear at work equals whole day in bush rain or no rain can't wait


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Haven't shot anything yet, but I've been elk hunting and found an amazing spot to setup. Hopefully next weekend I'll have a big bull down.:tongue:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

cdhunter said:


> looks really nice makes me jealous two broken trucks and a really annoyed fear and did i mention it rained kept out of the bush but i took Wednesday off work first day of schooland fear at work equals whole day in bush rain or no rain can't wait



he was happy to say the least:thumbs_up

Saw a nice 2 1/2 year buck last night but let him walk( well he did not come into range) saw some nice does, but a miss comunication between my wife and I ( well me anyway) and I missed a nice chance at a shot. 

Well maybe this weekend.

Reed


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

OOPS! I missed. said:


> Haven't shot anything yet, but I've been elk hunting and found an amazing spot to setup. Hopefully next weekend I'll have a big bull down.:tongue:



Good luck, I was talking to one guy that said they were falling like ducks, but I don't remember where( think he said it was in the ducks)

Reed


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

*finally!!!!!*

my grand father all ways said good things come to those that wait and i always thought he meant wait till all my friends passed out before i asked the hottie for her phone number yesterday afternoon we finally went out I'll post pics later but she is a good size doe and recovery was hard. I admit it wasn't a great shot 1 lung and the live:embara::embara:clean pass through she originally only went about fifty yards before she laid down but being impaitent my hunting partner bumped her twice before i could convince him to go get the jeep and let her be dressed and hanging she weighs 100 pounds the joys of having a full butchers facility at our disposal. if the night couldn't get any better same property while scouting we found a momma and calf swap donkey can't wait for next saturday:shade::shade:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

congrats, on the doe. Maybe tomorrow morning for me. We passed on some smallish bucks that were 30 yards, last week. May live to regreat that yet

Reed


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

*doe down*

:darkbeer:


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

*congrats*

nice looking doe reed. this evening fear and I hope to put to rest the illustrious swap donkey she still hasn't filled her first deer tag because she wants a buck


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

I was going to try to go out tonight, have the right wind for both of the realy good spots, but I dod think I will be done buchering her till later this afternoon:embara:

good luck tonight.

take lots of pics:wink:

Reed


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*nice doe Reed .....*

congrats 

PintoJK


----------

